# Medications and other infrequent use items: How to manage?



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

I posted this in the pain med thread but it got lost in the dynamics of that thread. Probably just as well because it applies to more than just medicines. It applies to all those types of items that may be classified as infrequent or 'variable' use and how is the purchasing and inventorying of said items managed within your prep system?

How do folks handle the shelf life issue with meds like this? I realize that the meds are very likely good past their expire date. However, given the infrequent, unpredictable use of these items they don't really fit cleanly into the rotation scheme like the more regular use items do.

What is your system to deal with this? Do you just buy a bunch when it is on sale, use it as you needed, and then evaluate the old stuff on an as item basis with regard to whether you will use it or not when the time comes?

Thanks


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I just buy lots of everything we normally use, rotate and replace. I added in a few of things we don't use that often (earwax irrigator, enemas, butterfly bandages, stool softener, etc), and keep it for "some day". Lots of things will be good for years and years. Medications, we rotate and replace, and if it gets a couple of years out of date I toss it and buy new. We do lose money sometimes from having to toss something we didn't end up needing, but I'd rather have it old and unused than wish I had it.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

agree with you MOM I try to do the same if it is kept in a cool dark location it will last a little longer after the exp date then if kept in say the bathroom where the temp is always changing but there is some stuff that I am scared to keep too long


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

From what I've been reading, meds don't go bad over time; they just aren't as effective (which means you would just have to up the doseage).


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I store meds in the freezer. Check each one prior to freezing as a few should not be frozen. They keep indefinitely frozen. I keep extra seeds in the freezer too. We neither of us, take any Rx meds, but I stock antibiotics.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I buy a LOT and rotate it. replace if necessary. Somethings are too important to have to worry about wasting it by not using it. We aren't usually very sick people now, but that doesn't mean it will always be that way. I can't remember when the last person here took a tylenol....but I still keep it stocked.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

There was a study done by the army that showed meds are good for years after expiration. I just read about it but cannot remember where......also my family doc referenced the study, too, when I asked him for replacement of some older meds.
Keep the meds cool, dry and dark. Vacuum sealing is always an option.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm taking some meds I was prescribed in 2002. As far as I can tell they have the same potency as when first purchased. I also have bandaids, bandages, and (unopened) ointments that are 5-6 years old. One of the fallacies we are led to believe is meds have to be thrown out on the "expiration" dates. A few might, but most do not.


----------



## Kathyhere (Sep 27, 2009)

Found this and thought it might help with understanding the expiration date.




> Harvard Health Publications, November 2003
> 
> Since a law was passed in 1979, drug manufacturers are required to stamp an expiration date on their products. This is the date at which the manufacturer can still guarantee the full potency and safety of the drug.
> 
> ...


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Adding to this thread - there are a bunch of meds and supplies I've kept for a LONG time (a decade or more) and they still work fine. Neosporin ointment, bactine, Preparation H, calamine lotion (just add water if it gets thick), saline solution (if it's unopened), visine eyedrops, any kind of alcohol based mouthwash, toothpaste, rubbing alcohol, witch hazel, Sting Eze, cortizone cream) any kind of spray (foot spray, shaving gel, Solarcaine, Off for insects).

For OTC meds, lots of them last for years too - anti-gas tabs, maalox, Pepto, chloroseptic throat spray, throat lozenges.

There are a few things that don't hold up with time - vitamins, peroxide, the sticky on bandaids, sunscreen and...I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a lot of OTC meds that I have stockpiled... way past their expiration dates. I check on line to see if any of them have toxic reactions and use them as long as they work... although I prefer using herbs if at all possible. On the other hand, if my sinuses feel like they're going to explode and I can't get any saline solution through with my neti pot, I will grab the decongestant. It's a matter of getting stuff done versus being miserable on the couch.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Aspirin is the other one that can go bad over time. If it smells like vinegar, don't take it. You can still use it dissolved in water as a rooting hormone, though. 

I've personally used meds more than 10 years old and they were fine. Dry, cool, and dark storage.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Aspirin is the other one that can go bad over time. If it smells like vinegar, don't take it. You can still use it dissolved in water as a rooting hormone, though.


I wonder if the same is true with pain products like naproxen and the like. I sometimes have to take naproxen multiple times per day to deal with my back. I suspect it may have something to do with the coating. Most aspirins I've seen don't appear to have any coating, but the naproxen does appear to have some sort of sealant or something on it.


----------

